# How to secure the top of a dresser.



## jasemine111 (Apr 3, 2011)

Alright everyone I'm building a bedroom set. Its my first major project. What is the best way to fasten the top down on my dresser's? I have been drilling holes through the front and back top rails and screwing them down.. is this ok? or is there a proper way of doing it?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I tried to find a picture of it but I must not have taken any 

I use slotted cleats glued to the frame to allow for wood movement. It's no different than a table top in that regard. If it a solid wood top you may experience some cracking otherwise.

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jasemine111 said:


> Alright everyone I'm building a bedroom set. Its my first major project. What is the best way to fasten the top down on my dresser's? I have been drilling holes through the front and back top rails and screwing them down.. is this ok? or is there a proper way of doing it?


Is it plywood, solid wood, or something else?











 







.


----------



## jasemine111 (Apr 3, 2011)

Cabinet man it made of plywood, trimmed in maple hardwood. this dresser(mulechest) will have an upper chest stacked on top. so i trimmed it out with 2 inches of maple because it would be a waist of hardwood to just cover it up with the upper chest.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

That changes things. No worries of movement of ply... Screw and glue away with no worries!

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## jasemine111 (Apr 3, 2011)

ok thanks


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

Screwing down is fine as long as you use elongated holes to allow the top to expand/contract across its grain.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

HowardAcheson said:


> Screwing down is fine as long as you use elongated holes to allow the top to expand/contract across its grain.


It's plywood... negligible E&C

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------

